# Novo Cream Separator



## MDR Farms

I just got a new Novo 80 Li/hr cream separator. I cant get more than 1/4 cup of cream out of a gallon of milk. I have the screw all the way in and the motor on the lowest setting.
Dose it matter what temperature the milk is before separating? have to get this thing working or I have to sent it back...
I herd other people have used this machine to separate goats milk with success. Has any one had a similar problem? and if so what did you do?
Any :help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Sondra

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,4094.0.html
Scroll down and read the article from Hamby's


----------



## MDR Farms

Thank you very much, just what I was looking for!
I will give it a try. That machine looks like a better design then the Novo.

Thanks, 
Robert


----------



## Sondra

I know Christy was getting abt a qt from her novo


----------



## MDR Farms

I just ran a load and fallowed the instructions down to a T, I got 1 cup of cream from 6 Qt of milk...my best result yet. I think that the Novo direstion are backwards with regard to the cream regulation screw, in is thinker cream, out is thinner.
It is a lot of work getting all the different milk, water temperatures to the right temp and keeping them there....not to mention all the pots and pans needed.
I have Lamanchas and Christy has Nubians witch generally have higher butter fat. 
What is going on with Christy's profile cant find her in the member directory and all her post say guest by here name?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Sondra

Christy asked to be removed from DGI Robert 
LaMancha's don't have as much butterfat that is correct. 
I would try using the thing with milk straight from milking while still warm


----------



## Madfarmer

As I've said in another thread, it's been more than fifty years, but the separator was in the barn, and there was no plumbing out there, so I'm pretty sure the milk went from cow to separator with no extra heating. Keep in mind that goats vary widely as to how much & how easily cream will come off. I had one whose cream would rise easily over night. These I have now (1 'Mancha, 2 Nubian ff's) there's only a very thin layer after two days.

Tom


----------



## buckrun

I would be very interested in detailed info on the cleanup needed after using this machine.
I did not find this info on the web page for Novo.
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## baileybunch

I have a Novo cream separator-have you tried to contact the seller-he is really helpful. While I have not mastered cream separation, and I don't use my machine very often, I have spent some time trying to figure it all out. I have Alpines so I do not get as much cream as those with Nubians. My best was 1 pint to to gallons. :/ Christy suggested a few things that were helpful. After running your milk through the separator then run some of the "skim" milk through. When you are done separating, run hot soapy water through as a pre-wash. Yes, there's a lot to it...all the bowls, pans and washing! Why I don't use mine often and have yet to master cream separation! And the regulation screw-yep in is thicker cream, out is thinner. From what I have been told, you just have to play with it. definitely keep you milk at about 90 degrees, you will find that helps a lot.


----------

